# Any recommendation on good Watch Box brands?



## Jamesy87

Hi do you guys have any good recommendations for Watch Box brands? I'm looking for watch boxes to store 5-10 watches.

I'm looking for a good quality ones and so far I've found Wolf watch boxes, but I find them charging quite a lot for the watch boxes that are made in China (where Chinese brands in Amazon sells 3-4 times lesser)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sav

I can recommend Rainer watch boxes. Great quality and look superb. I have owned one of his 18 slot boxes for 4-5 years and it still looks new. He has an ebay store here >> 
https://www.ebay.com/str/finestboxes/


----------



## DevineTime

I picked up a Glenor Co box off of amazon, I’m pretty happy with it for the price. I have the one with the drawer that I use to put straps and links in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Old pics, had this for years, programmable winders. Don't remember where or who sells it. Got it online.


----------



## StufflerMike

Juvo.
Ian Hawthorne.
Aspinal of London.
LV.
Scatalo del tempo.
Orbita.
Underwood.
Rapport London.
Beco.


----------



## rulelondinius

Sav said:


> I can recommend Rainer watch boxes. Great quality and look superb. I have owned one of his 18 slot boxes for 4-5 years and it still looks new. He has an ebay store here >>


those look superb but damn $50 shipping to the US


----------



## Sav

It is a heavy box to be fair. Some good suggestions above too.


----------



## Friday

Sav said:


> I can recommend Rainer watch boxes. Great quality and look superb. I have owned one of his 18 slot boxes for 4-5 years and it still looks new. He has an ebay store here >>
> https://www.ebay.com/str/finestboxes/


Are those wooden?


----------



## StufflerMike

JuvoLuxury


----------



## lawtaxi

Wolf. Pricey but good.


----------



## cyberneticbum

I have this one and as a glasses wearer i found it pretty neat. Well made. Been using it 4 years:

https://www.techswiss.com/raymond-sunglass-watch-valet-in-black/

Not affiliated ^

Edit: had the wrong link


----------



## wintershade

If you own primarily manually wound watches on leather straps, do all tend to prefer the watch boxes where they lay flat, or the ones with the little balls where you have to strap the watch around it like a little wrist?


----------



## Kmcmichael

I use a cheap one that I got at Stein Mart. I put paper towels around the watches so they do not bump together. They are not displayed but reside in my safe. I would like a nicer one but would have to see it before ordering.


----------



## amg786

Recently came across a Malaysian brand by the name of Billstone winders. Quality is fairly decent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amg786

stuffler said:


> Juvo.
> Ian Hawthorne.
> Aspinal of London.
> LV.
> Scatalo del tempo.
> Orbita.
> Underwood.
> Rapport London.
> Beco.


I've had my Beco Boxy for around ten years now- still going strong.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasonEdward

Owning several from Wolf hard to say you would not enjoy one, good quality, solid build, feels like there is something there....


----------



## francorx

I have 2 Venlo 12 watch boxes and a Wolf. By far the Venlo is far superior (but the price is much more to be fair). The Venlo are extremely well built; have 1 for about 5 years with a solid top and bought another about a year ago with a display lid. Check out the "specials" they are much better price than the full retail price. I have the ebony and blonde.

Previously I had an eBay special that I bought for $100, lasted about a year before it started falling apart. Like they say you get what you pay for...

https://venlocompany.com/collections/specials


----------



## Feline Flieger

stuffler said:


> Juvo.
> Ian Hawthorne.
> Aspinal of London.
> LV.
> Scatalo del tempo.
> Orbita.
> Underwood.
> Rapport London.
> Beco.


Mike - I checked out the brands on this list on-line. I ended up grabbing a Juvo box. Thanks for the recommendations.


----------



## StufflerMike

Feline Flieger said:


> Mike - I checked out the brands on this list on-line. I ended up grabbing a Juvo box. Thanks for the recommendations.


You're welcome. In the meantime I own two and need a third one.


----------



## mostlywabisabi

Any watch boxes that have a retro vibe or vintage look?


----------



## StufflerMike

mostlywabisabi said:


> Any watch boxes that have a retro vibe or vintage look?


Hawthorne


----------



## mangoonastick

I know if late to the party but I recently picked up a box from Etsy for only $60. It certainly looks a lot more expensive than the price would suggest and stands out from any other watch box I've ever seen. The best thing about it is that it is an amazing conversation starter getting more attention than my actual watches.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/707689569/personalized-watch-box-mens-leather?ref=yr_purchases

View attachment 14926367
View attachment 14926369


----------



## Watches123

*Re: NEEDED: Watch Box Recommend*

I just bought a very nice watch box from Heiden Premier in a beautiful Expresso Wood. The one I bought will only hold six, but I do believe they make a 12 slot box as well. I am very impressed with the quality of the wood finish, the hinges, and the latch. This has a nice glass display top, the inside is a nice velour to keep your watches from scratching and the slots are nice and wide to accommodate divers and chronographs! Also of note, there is a lot of space between the lid and the top of your watches... so no fear of the lid resting on your watches  It came packaged very nicely as well. I only have a small, modest collection of three watches; so I think the six slot will work very well for me for the present time. However, I wouldn't hesitate on buying another one of these or the 12 box version if I felt I would need more space in the future. Icing on the cake... it was on sale 

Here are some pic's. Unfortunately the lighting wasn't optimal so the beautiful wood grain is not highlighted very well...

View attachment 14951255


View attachment 14951257


View attachment 14951261


View attachment 14951263


View attachment 14951265


Wishing you all the very best and great health!


----------



## ThaWatcher

Just bought this. It's from a Dutch company called La Royale and this model is called Napoli. It looks luxurious enough to me so i'm happy with it. It's definitely better quality than my other one.


----------



## mikemark

These Venlo boxes are so sexy. Woah.


----------



## JS3

mikemark said:


> These Venlo boxes are so sexy. Woah.


I agree. Thinking about pulling the trigger on their 9 watch carbon fiber case.


----------



## JS3

Just received my Venlo CF watch case. This thing is a beauty, first class all the way. Pictures just don't do it justice.


----------



## rr82

Jamesy87 said:


> Hi do you guys have any good recommendations for Watch Box brands? I'm looking for watch boxes to store 5-10 watches.
> 
> I'm looking for a good quality ones and so far I've found Wolf watch boxes, but I find them charging quite a lot for the watch boxes that are made in China (where Chinese brands in Amazon sells 3-4 times lesser)
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I like Aspinal of London.


----------

